# Carb Query : Chick Peas



## treasure_ireland (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi All,

Had some chick peas in a curry for lunch, but afterwards I couldn't figure out if they contained any carb.

I thought they didn't because try are a vegetable/bean. Anyone know?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Steff (Oct 18, 2010)

hi treasure  there known as garbanzo BEANS so i guess there a bean, or where you asking there carb value?

anyway according to my collins gem carb counter says dried are 20.8 carb content and a small can contains 32.2


----------



## treasure_ireland (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeh it would be useful to know there carb value, if possible 

Ooh I have the Collins gem calorie counter, however it's full of brand names & doesn't have chick peas  Is the carb counter book good?

Thanks


----------



## Steff (Oct 18, 2010)

treasure_ireland said:


> Yeh it would be useful to know there carb value, if possible
> 
> Ooh I have the Collins gem calorie counter, however it's full of brand names & doesn't have chick peas  Is the carb counter book good?
> 
> Thanks



Yeah very id reccommend it i got mine from WH smith for about ?4, this carb counter dont give brand names just the tinned and dried variety.


----------



## maturetype1 (Oct 18, 2010)

I use the Little Gem calorie counter and chick peas are on page 70 under beans and lentils boiled 18.2 carbs per 100g


----------



## treasure_ireland (Oct 18, 2010)

maturetype1 said:


> I use the Little Gem calorie counter and chick peas are on page 70 under beans and lentils boiled 18.2 carbs per 100g



Ahhhh damn! When I looked through earlier I totally missed that!

Thanks guys, cheeky chick peas to contain carbs


----------



## MCH (Oct 19, 2010)

For some reason something is rattling around in my brain to the effect that we shouldn't count them because they take so long to be digested.

Unfortunately I can't remember where I got this bit of information and therefore have no idea if it is correct or not.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 19, 2010)

I've been told by dieticians not to count carbohydrate in veggies, except potatoes and sweet potatoes, because they are such low GI. For me, ignoring CHO in things like chick peas, sweet corn / maize, lentils, root veggies etc is OK - and makes life easier, so I'm happy to follow their advice.


----------



## HelenM (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't  think of them as a veg but as a  different catetogory ; ie pulse or legume ( _ on my course in France  I got really flustered when asked what group  lentils came into and I could only think of the word legume which is of course the French for veg_) 
They are  relatively low GI but not that low (most are about 40).  I would count them. If they are the basis of the dish you could still be eating a fair amount of carbs _but then I may be different to others here.  I've been taught to take into account all carbs  including making rough estimates of  those in low carb veg like haricots verts and cauliflower_.
When I have pulses I tend to (unscientifically) reduce the estimated dose a bit. I don't have them often enough to be definite about what I should do,  With a pump I would use a square wave to try to match the slow absorption. 

The only exception is Chana Dahl , an immature chickpea which has an extremely  low GI so its effect  for many people really is negligible.


----------



## christine.h (Oct 24, 2010)

*carb counting*

agree with Helen with carbs my ex husband was type 1 and we counted everything alas i will be doing this in January 
I asked if i could have a pump  not yet was the answer see what happens first


----------



## MeanMom (Oct 26, 2010)

Our dietitian told us not to bother to count carbs in veg as ' kids dont eat enough of them to bother'  - yet another stupid generalisation - my daughter eats loads of veg because she likes it and because we are vegetarian.

I count nearly everything - and as for chick peas I would certainly count them although they do take a long time to digest and have a lot of fibre. when we have them or other similar things like lentils (which is often) we have them with things that would normally give K a bit of a spike - like (homemade) apple pie and this I'm finding helps to even things out. 

But I'm still learning and everyone seems to be different anyhow. 
(Love chick peas by the way - must make my 'famous' mediterranean hot pot very soon, yum)


----------



## treasure_ireland (Oct 26, 2010)

carolynsurry said:


> Our dietitian told us not to bother to count carbs in veg as ' kids dont eat enough of them to bother'  - yet another stupid generalisation - my daughter eats loads of veg because she likes it and because we are vegetarian.
> 
> I count nearly everything - and as for chick peas I would certainly count them although they do take a long time to digest and have a lot of fibre. when we have them or other similar things like lentils (which is often) we have them with things that would normally give K a bit of a spike - like (homemade) apple pie and this I'm finding helps to even things out.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the chick pea advice 

I had a feeling i shouldnt ignore them!

Oooh mediterrean hot pot sounds yummy!


----------

